# Where should I go? CCA or LMU?



## Ricmr (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello! I'm having a really hard time making my decision, I was accepted in CCA with a scholarship and today I received my acceptance letter in LMU. I know the programs are completely different, and the CCA scholarship is waaaaaay bigger. So I really don't know what to do. HEEEELP


----------



## e96 (Apr 12, 2022)

What are your goals as a filmmaker? This may help you with picking a program!


----------

